# Backlapped my Triplex - Still needs some work



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Machine is John Deere 2653a - just got it - love it. But it had been sitting and needed some TLC so I went to backlap the other day and the backlapping valve's forward/reverse nob would not budge. Took a half day to resolve but I got it working as long as I remove these three plug springs during the procedure and then replace for normal mowing. Mystery to me but it works. 


So I checked clearance on all 3 reels and it was near spec as John Deere specifies 0.002 in and NO LESS. 


Next I backlapped with Pinhigh 80 grit three times, rinsed and repeated with 120 grit and gave a final rinse.

Then I readjusted clearance to 0.002 and gave the lawn a cut. Still getting some leaf tearing but not as pronounced as it was previously. Here are the reels after one cut. It appears that there's still some areas that weren't polished clean.







So my question is how to proceed. 0.002 in is no contact, obviously. At this clearance the reels won't cut paper, just scuff it and bend over. At 0.001 in OR LESS it will cut paper nicely. But that goes against the Manual. Looking for advice!


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

@cglarsen I run my 2653A with light contact, although mine has a relief grind on it. Looks like yours has lost all it's relief. Running yours with light contact may cause it to squeal a little and would be a little hard on the engine and hydraulics. Looks like it's time for a grind!


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

DJLCN said:


> @cglarsen I run my 2653A with light contact, although mine has a relief grind on it. Looks like yours has lost all it's relief. Running yours with light contact may cause it to squeal a little and would be a little hard on the engine and hydraulics. Looks like it's time for a grind!


Thank you for the feedback! There is no relief, you are correct about that and, yes I plan to have them ground hopefully over the winter. First quote was $720 for the set! Still want to get a couple more quotes before biting the bullet on that.

When you backlap, do you adjust more more contact and let the lapping take the edges down and adjust contact that way? I wonder if I started the process with too much clearance to begin with.


----------



## DJLCN (Jul 11, 2017)

@cglarsen I have only had to backlap once but when I did I started with the light contact I already had dialed in and lapped them with 120 grit till the "scratching" sounds went away and the reels spun free; about 10 mins. Then I washed the reels, dried them with by backpack blower and tested for cut quality. I did not have to readjust till I'd mowed 3-4 times.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@cglarsen check how much life they have. It might cheaper to replace them than $720 for a grind.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

g-man said:


> @cglarsen check how much life they have. It might cheaper to replace them than $720 for a grind.


For sure, I can get 3 new reels for $750. But they would need to be sharpened too I'm sure. Mine have decent life left. Just need to keep shopping I suppose.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

A new reel for the qa5 head is sharp already. I don't know about your heads, but I would think they are sharp.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

g-man said:


> A new reel for the qa5 head is sharp already. I don't know about your heads, but I would think they are sharp.


Well that's good news then. Where do you like to shop for JD parts - I want to do some pricing.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

www.greenfarmparts.com mainly for their free shipping.

Include shipping cost when you compare.


----------



## HoosierLawnGnome (Sep 28, 2017)

720 for a grind seems crazy high. I paid < 1/3 that last year.


----------

